# General > Genealogy >  Bain Family Watten

## scotsannie

:: Does anyone out there have a marriage date for John Bain born abt 1772 at Watten and Isobel(Isabella) Waiter or Waters? they were the parents of Alexander Bain the inventor. They had 13 children altogether.They were my 4 x Gt Grandparents. Thank You.

----------


## Tricia

> Does anyone out there have a marriage date for John Bain born abt 1772 at Watten and Isobel(Isabella) Waiter or Waters? they were the parents of Alexander Bain the inventor. They had 13 children altogether.They were my 4 x Gt Grandparents. Thank You.


Hi
Which child of John & Isobella Bain is your ancestor?

Alexander Bain 1810 - 1877 -Inventor "The Father of Communications" 
I have a book Inventors and Engineers of Caithness.

Quote from book:
>>>>>>Alexander Bain was one of twin children born to John Bain and his wife Isabella Waiter. Twin sister named Margaret. They were baptised in Houstry on 22nd Nov 1810 before witnesses Andrew Bain and David Tait.

John B from Watten and  Isabella W from Halkirk m c 1800  lived in rented croft at Houstry near Watten.  Family believed 7 sons 6 daug  one daug died in infancy bef baptism  -

Alex b 1810 siblings.=
Eliz B b 1801` m William Sutherland  Crofter Cairn Watten  she died aged 74 in 1876  had family
Barbara B b 1804 m Hugh Sutherland  Crofter Backlass brother of William Sutherland  she died aged 51 in 1855
Peter B b 1807 was injured in army as a youth  (lost left hand)  returned to Watten as a schoolteacher. M 1835 Miss Isobel Macadie moved to Wick  lived in Janetstown and taught in Argyle Square Wick. Had 2 daugs 1 son. Moved to Edinburgh while children young  taught school Causewayside -  retired to Haddington where he died 1878 aged 71.
William B b 1809  - no info
John B  b1812 m Janet Keith in 1836  5 sons 6 daugs  - he died 1899 aged 86
George B b 1814 m Margaret Keith (sis of Janet)  2 sons 2 daugs at least 
Bessey B b 1816   no info
Isabella B b 1818 m 1841  Sinclair Shearer Crofter Backlass  she died 1886 aged 67.  had family. 
David B b 1820  no info
Joseph B b 1823 m 1848 Ann Manson  May have moved south after few years or emigrated  no record of any family.
Margaret B (Alexs twin  may have died young
<<<<<

There are too many pages and of course copyright but there is more data for some of the families.

meanwhile (you may have this already but it may also help someone else)
1841 census WATTEN
John & Isabella are there with children George Elizabeth Joseph.
1851 census WATTEN
John 79 b Watten & Isabel 70 b Halkirk and Daugh Isabella Shearer(Bain) who is now a widow with her children Isabella 8 b Wick and George 7 b Watten


Marriage of John Bain & Isabella??? there is one in Watten 7 Aug 1799 but it says Isabella DAVIDSON.  I have not seen the actual entry so may be an error. 

Tricia

----------


## Tricia

MI Watten
Geo Bain fr Backlass 28.11.1900 88 w Margt Keith 18.11.1891 77, ss Geo 5.7.1866 17, John 7.9.1866 22, da Isa 13.5.1918 (h Jas Bruce).

FS Bar Bain 27.6.1855 50, h Hugh Sutherland.

John Bain 23.1.1899 86, w Janet Keith 24.11.1884 75, das Bar 20.4.1877 36, Margt 17.4.1907 70, ss John 31.12.1878 40, Alex 4.12.1908 62, gs John Bain 14.6.1906 28.

John Bain, Backlass 31.12.1878 41, w Johan Sinclair Donaldson d Watten 27.10.1937 86, s John d Watten 14.1.1908 28, da Margt 13.10.1955 78. 

NOTE on last 2 MIs  - not sure if John who died 1878 in last 2 is same person - one with his parents and adjacent plot with his spouse??? 
 sames goes for younger John died aged 28 but diff dates.  Of course this is the way it was transcribed. Could be an error in dates.   

1891 Census  Johan S Bain widow, launderess with John 11  Maggy 13 in Bellevue House Watten.

Can anyone clarify?
Tricia

----------


## scotsannie

::    Hi Tricia,   Thank you for looking the information up for me, John and Isabella are my 4 x Gt Grandparents, their son John and Janet Keith are my 3 x Gt Grandparents and their daughter Georgina is my Gt.Gt. Granny with her husband George Sinclair, their daughter Jessie Sinclair married John Horne, so they are Great Grandparents (My Granny's parents) My Granny married Donald Murray son of Thomas Murray and Hellen Georgeson. The dates of the various deaths has been a great help. I am not sure myself about John, but I will try and find out. Thank you again. 
Judith

----------

